# Looking for a week on the beach



## canterelect (Apr 24, 2016)

I am looking to find a week on a beach either in florida or south Carolina in the time frame of the first full week in June something like June 5th thru the 11th. I have 2 children and my spouse and looking gor a great place to stay please let me know if anyone has anything available


----------



## canterelect (May 3, 2016)

This can be taken down as I have got my reservation. Thanks to everyone who replied


----------

